# An den "Kopf-klopf-oh-Mann" Console Fehlermeldungen

## artbody

Ja wer kennt sie nicht die an den Kopfklopf Selberschuld HORROR Meldungen an der Console

 :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
localhost / # mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: unknown filesystem type 'audo'
```

----------

## s.hase

Hm, gerade so vor 2-3 Wochen. Für die Installation von Oracle 11g unter amd64 benötigt man ein kleines Wrapper Script für den gcc. Also das Skript nach /bin gepackt und los gelegt. Naja, dumm nur wenn man in dem Skript dann wieder selber nur den gcc ohne Pfadangabe aufruft, so das sich das Skript andauernd wieder selber startet. Tja, und wenn man dann noch die /etc/security/limits.conf für den Oracle User entsprechend angepasst hat wird das richtig lustig  :Wink:  Wusste gar nicht das 2 gig swap so schnell voll sein können. Aufgefallen ist mir das ganze auch erst nachdem ich dann das zweite mal nen Swap-File dran gehängt hatte und die ewig lange Prozessliste. Das hat echt schon weh getan!

----------

## Thargor

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Ja wer kennt sie nicht die an den Kopfklopf Selberschuld HORROR Meldungen an der Console
> 
> ```
> localhost / # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> ...

 

Daran bist du uebrigens mit nichten selbst schuld, das ist ein Fehler in der fstab im stage3  :Wink: 

Zum topic faellt mir grade nichts konkretes ein, aber ich habe auch schon scripts geschrieben, deren outputdateien 'relativ' 'gross' wurden  :Very Happy: ^^

----------

## xraver

Ja, das mit dem fehlerhaften Eintrag ist ja nun schon sehr lange vorhanden.

Frag mich warum das keiner Fixt.

In meinen Augen nicht gerade ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" von Gentoo.

----------

## misterjack

 *xraver wrote:*   

> In meinen Augen nicht gerade ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" von Gentoo.

 

Seit wann ist Gentoo Entwickler von sys-apps/util-linux? Und es gibt wichtigeres als einen Schreibfehler.  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   In meinen Augen nicht gerade ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" von Gentoo. 
> 
> Seit wann ist Gentoo Entwickler von sys-apps/util-linux? Und es gibt wichtigeres als einen Schreibfehler. 

 

Ein Schreibfehler mit Auswirkungen! Muss doch nicht sein. Ist eine Kleinigkeit und siht einfach nur blöde aus.

sys-apps/util-linux hat den Fehler verursacht? Na dann hab ich nichts gesagt.

----------

## blu3bird

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   In meinen Augen nicht gerade ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" von Gentoo. 
> 
> Seit wann ist Gentoo Entwickler von sys-apps/util-linux? Und es gibt wichtigeres als einen Schreibfehler.  
> 
> Ein Schreibfehler mit Auswirkungen! Muss doch nicht sein. Ist eine Kleinigkeit und siht einfach nur blöde aus.
> ...

 

Den Fehler hat nen Tippfehler in der /etc/fstab der 2007.0er Stage-Archive versursacht. Da steht nämlich audo statt auto. Aber eigentlich ist es kein Fehler sondern nen Tets für die User  :Wink: 

Mein persönlicher Lieblingsfehler: 

```
bus error
```

----------

## misterjack

Ach mein Fehler, egal. Nehm ich meinen letzten Post zurück  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Hm, von wem stammt den nun der Fehler?

Nochmal ganz einfach gefragt;

Stammt der Fehler in der /etc/fstab vom Gentoo Project (weill jemand sich vertippt hat) oder vom Paket sys-apps/util-linux selber?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hm, von wem stammt den nun der Fehler?
> 
> Nochmal ganz einfach gefragt;
> 
> Stammt der Fehler in der /etc/fstab vom Gentoo Project (weill jemand sich vertippt hat) oder vom Paket sys-apps/util-linux selber?

 

Sollte doch ein Fehler von Gentoo sein, da es im stage3 Paket enthalten ist...

Tobi

----------

## artbody

Oh dann bin ich ja beruhigt, daß ich das nicht selbst vebockt hab.

Ist ja auch schon ne Ecke her als ich das gentoo hier aufgesetzt hab.

Aber ich brauch CD eigentlich selten.

Mir ist mal vor Jahren was nettes passiert

Rootserver Suse8.1 (von meinem Bruder der Firmenrechner)

zuhause ebenfals suse8.1 fast gleiche Config

ganz nach dem Motto: was bei mir geht geht auch online..

Tomcat ... drauf etc. fertig alles läuft » Arbeitsnacht beendet

shutdown -h now » hätte localhost hier sein sollen, aber da sehe ich gerade noch 

connection closed

 :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

Hetzner anrufen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## realroot

 *Quote:*   

> Den Fehler hat nen Tippfehler in der /etc/fstab der 2007.0er Stage-Archive versursacht. Da steht nämlich audo statt auto.

 

Und ich dachte immer,  audio ist richtig...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *realroot wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Den Fehler hat nen Tippfehler in der /etc/fstab der 2007.0er Stage-Archive versursacht. Da steht nämlich audo statt auto. 
> 
> Und ich dachte immer,  audio ist richtig...

 

Versteh ich den Witz nicht?

audo != audio

----------

## Fauli

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost / # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> ...

 

Hast du vielleicht beim Installieren LINGUAS="sx" gesetzt gehabt? In dem Fall wird eine sprachabhängige fstab installiert.

----------

## nikaya

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> localhost / # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> ...

 

Nö,es wurde schon gesagt dass es ein Fehler im Baselayout vom Stage3 der Installationsmedien ist.

Siehe:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4067931.html#4067931

----------

## sirro

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Hast du vielleicht beim Installieren LINGUAS="sx" gesetzt gehabt? In dem Fall wird eine sprachabhängige fstab installiert.

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## realroot

Hier mal meine fstab

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda5      /      reiserfs   noatime,rw      0 0

#/dev/hda6      /xp      ext3      noatime      0 0

/dev/hda12      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hda7      /mnt/rest      ext3      noatime,user,users,rw     0 0

/dev/hda10      /mnt/guest      ext3      noatime,user,users,audio,video,rw     0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/kist      ntfs      noatime,users,user,rw   0 0

/dev/hdb5      /mnt/last      ntfs      noatime,user,users,rw   0 0

#/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,rw   0 0

#/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvdrom   auto      noauto,rw   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

tmpfs          /tmp       tmpfs       defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=1777 0 0 
```

Ich dachte, das hat was mit dem mounten von .img-Dateien zu tun.

----------

## misterjack

Deine fstab interessiert uns recht wenig, wir wissen, wie eine aussieht.

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, das hat was mit dem mounten von .img-Dateien zu tun.

 

Wie kommst du auf diesen Gedanken?

----------

## 69719

Was mir immer mal passiert ist in einem screen. Ich will Strg + A drücken, stattdessen komme ich aber immer auf Strg + S und wunder mich wieso nichts mehr geht ... :p

Und dann wunder ich mich manchmal über den Apache  :Shocked: 

```

gendevel ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

httpd (pid 5082) already running                                                      [ ok ]

gendevel ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...

httpd (no pid file) not running                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                               [ ok ]

```

----------

## Inte

 *escor wrote:*   

> Was mir immer mal passiert ist in einem screen. Ich will Strg + A drücken

 Hrhr ... oder wenn man gerade nicht in einer Screen-Session ist und Strg+A & Strg+C drückt. Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen, wieviele laufende Skripte/Programme ich so abgebrochen habe.

----------

## Anarcho

 *escor wrote:*   

> Was mir immer mal passiert ist in einem screen. Ich will Strg + A drücken, stattdessen komme ich aber immer auf Strg + S und wunder mich wieso nichts mehr geht ... :p
> 
> Und dann wunder ich mich manchmal über den Apache 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also das Problem mit dem Apache kenn ich auch. Scheint so als wenn der sich nicht schnell genug beendet bzw. das initscript darauf nicht warten würde.

----------

## xraver

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Deine fstab interessiert uns recht wenig, wir wissen, wie eine aussieht.
> 
> 

 

misterjack, leicht agro? Nicht der erste Post in den letzten Tagen von dir der den Eindruck vermittelt:

----------

